# Java moss



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Hi there,
Anyone here with any java moss experience? I heard someone tell me last week that Javamoss is all nice looking now. but eventually it will have to be pruned. I dont mind the pruning part, but they told me that little bits and pieces will go overwhere making somewhat of a mess. 

Is this true? Is there anyway to prevent it?  
If that's the case... i might take my javamoss out of the tank that's beginning to ancor to the driftwood. 

thanks


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

take the driftwood out and then trim it. A lot of people take the driftwood out and scrub it down periodically anyways.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

It's messy, you'll get lots of the tiny "needles" in your tank and the moss also collects a lot of algae on it, you'll need to take it out and rinse it once in a while... and bits break off everywhere, and go everywhere... that's just my experience.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

For some reason, i've never been able to get my java moss to grow at all. The algae that develops on it is great for algae eaters like shrimp and SAEs. I really wanted my tank to have a java moss "carpet" but it looks like that isn't gonna happen.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I love my java moss  Yea sure there are stray strands here and there and its a collection pot for all things mucky.. (I use a turkey baster to pull the accumulated "goop" out of mine), but its grows no matter what for me and its one of the few plants that can withstand my betta spawn tank temp for periods of time (not permanently tho). Its so excellent for the little fry to hide in and nibble around too and it keeps them off of the bottom of the tank.

Oh and Im a brute, I dont "trim" mine but rather just sort of tear it apart gently with my hands. I'm sure someone will tell me thats not great for the plant but so far I haven't had any problems because of it. It just seemed like trimming with scissors or something would make a huge mess with tiny pieces going every which way.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

thats a great idea with the turkey baster christine, i was gonna suggest just siphoning the extra stuff out. Amanos love to hang out in there also, shrimp of all kinds love that stuff as well as fry. I think the more java moss the better.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I LOVE my java moss...




























All of the above moss started from one clump. It is no problem to clean (I, too use a turkey baster) and it is great when you want some fry to live but not 100.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

How much light does it need?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I keep mine in some tanks that just have ambient lighting and other tanks with just stock lighting. Doesn't grow as fast, but it still grows!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Mine grew like crazy in my female Betta tank, but eventually I took it out. I thought it was causing a weird smell which was probably caused by a combination of things in hindsight (especially the sunlight and brown algae). I kept it for a number of months just putting waste water into a container with it, but finally I got rid of it all.

The thing about this stuff is that every time I did a full clean and took out the gravel, I'd STILL find strands of it in there, very long after I took the moss out of that tank. But I think it's all gone now  If I try live plants again I'll get something which stays in one piece.

My Bettas did enjoy it though, they slept on it, or even in it.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Would moss do ok in a 20g tank with 18w light?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes java moss will grow in just about anything.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

is there any where you can get it in canada? All the places i have seen dont cary it


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not many places carry it, since it's messy, hard to measure, and so easily gotten from other hobbyists. That's where you should look- other hobbyists in your area.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I dont now any. lol i dont belonge in a club or any thing. And non of my friends realy have any fish.


----------



## Fiki (Apr 27, 2006)

Have to say that I'm more than satisfied with Java in my tanks. There's no so many aquatic plant species, so easy to care and so good-looking. I wish I could send U some of mine...

Here's some old photo with Vesicularia dubiana.



Rgds,
Fiki


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I have java moss in my tanks. I have some that has grown attached to driftwood. I keep it trimmed pretty short. I keep extra Java moss in a bucket with just water and natural sun light. It doesn`t grow fast but I keep it just in case I need to toss some ina tank for fry.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Fiki said:


> Have to say that I'm more than satisfied with Java in my tanks. There's no so many aquatic plant species, so easy to care and so good-looking. I wish I could send U some of mine...
> 
> Here's some old photo with Vesicularia dubiana.
> 
> ...


Fiki,
I see you have some sawbwa rasboras in that tank with the picture that you just posted. I bought about 6 of those at my LFS to put into my community tank. One died while being acclimated. But ive got 5 of them left. Do they require any sort of special care? They seem to be doing ok in my tank with the rest of the fellas.


----------



## Fiki (Apr 27, 2006)

Dear Alin,

Those fishes are Rummy nose tetra (Red-nosed tetra, Firehead tetra, scientific name is _*Hemigrammus bleheri*_), and, if I'm correct, you can see four of them along with three Neons and one SAE.

Unfortunately, Sawbwa resplendens (Rummynose Rasboras, sawbwa rasboras) I have never had in my tank, so I am not a right person to give U any advice regarding the sort of special care they actually need. 

Best regards,
Fiki


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i thought that java moss was an ''upfront'' plant?


----------

